# White Powder in Aquarium



## no (Jul 19, 2010)

There is some white powder deposits in my AquaClear filter and floating on the surface of the water. I think it's lime/calcium, but I'm not sure. The loose powders seem to stick onto the red plastic seal part of the Biomax bag only. Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

AquaClear filters come with BioMax ceramic cylinders. Did you rinse them before putting them into the filter?

Do you have Pagoda stone in the tank? Or slate with white streaks in it? Or Dolomite or marble chips? Texas Holey Rock, Marble stones? Did you wash the substrate before you put it in the tank?

A fine fish net called a shrimp net will remove particles like this. Don't get tennis elbow!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You might also be talking about hard water stains, i.e. calcium deposits from evaporating water. Nothing to worry about, but if they annoy you you could try VERY CAREFULLY to remove them with a little vinegar.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like its from the biomax. They'll be gone after your next water change.


----------



## no (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! It may be the Biomax. I washed it before placing it in the filter. However, it is a bit old and may be chipping from repeated monthly washings. If they're harmless calcium deposits, I will continue to wash the ones stuck on the filter away.

Also, I don't have any of the stones that mark13 listed, but I will keep your suggestion in mind if I ever do get those types of rocks.


----------

